# Sexing babies!



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi my cats kittens are now 3 weeks and 4 days old and i have no idea what sex they are! one looks like a girl and 4 look like boys but in a weird way they all kinda look the same lol. if i post pics of their bottoms would someone be able to help me? thank you


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If the pictures aren't to blurry I'm sure we'll be able to help you.


----------

